# Sony 46EX520 or panasonic p50v20



## anshul_sood (Sep 1, 2011)

I am looking to buy a new TV next month and was reading up on the internet. I have no interest in a 3D TV and want a big sized one. I have shortlisted 2 TV's an LED from Sony and a plasma from Panasonic. I found plenty of reviews for the Panasonic one but not even one for the Sony one. Can somebody here give me advice? My father has settled on these two companies and so no option to go for LG or Samsung ones.


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 1, 2011)

Did you checked Samsung 5 Series LED TV,According to me it is better than the above listed models...


----------



## anshul_sood (Sep 2, 2011)

My father does not want to go for Samsung or LG.


----------



## joy.das.jd (Sep 2, 2011)

Go for the Sony model.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 2, 2011)

anshul_sood said:


> My father does not want to go for Samsung or LG.



Why?
edit: his decision. 

Then go for sony.


----------



## asingh (Sep 2, 2011)

Sony is good.


----------



## anshul_sood (Sep 3, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Why?
> edit: his decision.
> 
> Then go for sony.





asingh said:


> Sony is good.





joy.das.jd said:


> Go for the Sony model.



Are you recommending the Sony Brand or the specific model I have listed above?


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 3, 2011)

Then go for the sony one but still try to conveince ur dad for samsung


----------



## joy.das.jd (Sep 3, 2011)

Between the two brands that OP had posted, sony is better choice. However I do agree that samsung is a better choice.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 3, 2011)

anshul_sood said:


> Are you recommending the Sony Brand or the specific model I have listed above?



Go with any sony model which comes in your budget & liking, They have superb build quality & don't need to think about any specific model.


----------



## jyotish (Sep 9, 2011)

anshul_sood said:


> I am looking to buy a new TV next month and was reading up on the internet. I have no interest in a 3D TV and want a big sized one. I have shortlisted 2 TV's an LED from Sony and a plasma from Panasonic. I found plenty of reviews for the Panasonic one but not even one for the Sony one. Can somebody here give me advice? My father has settled on these two companies and so no option to go for LG or Samsung ones.



go for sony, more reliable. If you have to spend money on TV which is a huge investment, then might as well buy a good thing in one go. Also i have seen recently that sony has got a new range with new technology calle xreality for more claer and bright pictures. Check  on sony's website sony.co.in/bravia  that will give you a good idea of what all new product they have


----------



## vickybat (Sep 9, 2011)

anshul_sood said:


> I am looking to buy a new TV next month and was reading up on the internet. I have no interest in a 3D TV and want a big sized one. I have shortlisted 2 TV's an LED from Sony and a plasma from Panasonic. I found plenty of reviews for the Panasonic one but not even one for the Sony one. Can somebody here give me advice? My father has settled on these two companies and so no option to go for LG or Samsung ones.



Go for panasonic V series plasma. They are the best and compete with sony's ex 7 series monolithic panels in terms of visual fidelity.

You have heard right my friend. Panasonic V SERIES plasma tv's are in a class of their own. My brother owns a 50 incher panasonic vt320d and i must say that the contrast and overall quality has to be seen to be believed when playing full 1080p rips.

His office mates were blown away by the visuals. I recommend you to go for the same.


----------

